# I Installed Eclipse But I Can't Find it



## tarkan (Feb 2, 2018)

```
package grid;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.concurrent.TimeUnit;
import org.openqa.selenium.By;
import org.openqa.selenium.Platform;
import org.openqa.selenium.WebDriver;
import org.openqa.selenium.remote.DesiredCapabilities;
import org.openqa.selenium.remote.RemoteWebDriver;
import org.testng.annotations.Test;
public class Node1 {
    WebDriver driver;
    String nodeUrl;
  @Test
  public void f() {
        try {
            //configuration
            nodeUrl= "[URL]http://192.168.56.1:5555/wd/hub[/URL]";
            DesiredCapabilities capabilities = DesiredCapabilities.chrome();
            capabilities.setBrowserName("chrome");
            capabilities.setPlatform(Platform.WIN10);
            driver = new RemoteWebDriver(new URL(nodeUrl), capabilities);
           
            //test scripts
            driver.manage().deleteAllCookies();
            driver.manage().window().maximize();
            driver.manage().timeouts().implicitlyWait(30, TimeUnit.SECONDS);
            driver.manage().timeouts().pageLoadTimeout(45, TimeUnit.SECONDS);
            driver.get("[URL]https://www.amazon.com/[/URL]");
            driver.findElement(By.linkText("Today's Deals")).click();
            driver.findElement(By.linkText("Gift Cards")).click();
            driver.findElement(By.linkText("Today's Deals")).click();
            driver.findElement(By.linkText("Gift Cards")).click();
            driver.findElement(By.linkText("Today's Deals")).click();
        } 
        catch (MalformedURLException e) {       
            e.printStackTrace();           
        }
  }
}



package grid;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.concurrent.TimeUnit;
import org.openqa.selenium.By;
import org.openqa.selenium.Platform;
import org.openqa.selenium.WebDriver;
import org.openqa.selenium.remote.DesiredCapabilities;
import org.openqa.selenium.remote.RemoteWebDriver;
import org.testng.annotations.Test;
public class Node2 {   
    WebDriver driver;
    String nodeUrl;
  @Test
  public void f() {
        try {
            //configuration
            nodeUrl= "[URL]http://10.0.2.15:5555[/URL]";
            DesiredCapabilities capabilities = DesiredCapabilities.chrome();
            capabilities.setBrowserName("chrome");
            capabilities.setPlatform(Platform.LINUX);
            driver = new RemoteWebDriver(new URL(nodeUrl), capabilities);
           
            //test scripts
            driver.manage().deleteAllCookies();
            driver.manage().window().maximize();
            driver.manage().timeouts().implicitlyWait(30, TimeUnit.SECONDS);
            driver.manage().timeouts().pageLoadTimeout(45, TimeUnit.SECONDS);
            driver.get("[URL]https://www.google.com/[/URL]");
        } 
        catch (MalformedURLException e) {       
            e.printStackTrace();           
        }
  }
}


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE suite SYSTEM "[URL]http://testng.org/testng-1.0.dtd[/URL]">
<suite name="Suite">
  <test name="Test" parallel="classes" thread-count="2">
    <classes>
      <class name="grid.Node1"/>
      <class name="grid.Node2"/>
    </classes>
  </test> 
</suite>
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 2, 2018)

Try using `pkg info -lx eclipse | more`, this will list the package contents. Focus on files which are in /usr/local/bin, those should be the executable(s) you need.


----------



## tarkan (Feb 2, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Try using `pkg info -lx eclipse | more`, this will list the package contents. Focus on files which are in /usr/local/bin, those should be the executable(s) you need.



thanks I run ./eclipse but how can I create an icon of Eclipse


----------



## Snurg (Feb 2, 2018)

The icon file path should be in the eclipsewhatever.desktop file in /usr/local/share/applications. See the spec.


----------



## tarkan (Feb 2, 2018)

Snurg said:


> The icon file path should be in the eclipsewhatever.desktop file in /usr/local/share/applications. See the spec.


there is eclipse , not eclipsewhatever.desktop , how can I add this to favorites.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 2, 2018)

I do not know about favorites. I do not use a DE. 
The file in the .desktop files directory must be named eclipse.desktop, not eclipse. If it does not have the ".desktop" extension then there might be something wrong, resulting in it not showing up in the start menu.


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 2, 2018)

There is no .desktop file included with the eclipse port/package.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 2, 2018)

ljboiler said:


> There is no .desktop file included with the eclipse port/package.


This lacking .desktop file is a shortcoming of many FreeBSD packages.
The only thing one can do then is to notice the port maintainers via a PR.
It is easy to create one, using the specification I linked to, and using the other .desktop files as examples.
If you then post the .desktop file together with your PR, this will make work for the maintainers easier.


----------

